
Bashisms – a note on creating portable shell scripts - robinhouston
http://blog.goosoftware.co.uk/2012/05/03/bashisms-a-note-on-creating-portable-shell-scripts/
======
antidoh
Agree about 75%, in the context of distributing a script.

However, for private use, and sometimes even for distributing a script, taking
advantage of a particular shell's _isms_ is merely taking advantage of your
tools.

The article author's shebang could easily have required bash rather than sh,
and it would have been 99% as portable as a vanilla sh script, as bash is
almost everywhere.

Distributed python scripts won't run in perl.

